# Rabbit pregnancy tummy movement



## Moo123 (Feb 26, 2020)

Could someone help please? Is this intestines or pregnancy. Thank you!


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Feb 29, 2020)

I think it is pregnancy, so I wouldn't be worried.


----------



## Moo123 (Feb 29, 2020)

Theo said:


> I think it is pregnancy, so I wouldn't be worried.


Thanks I believe so, her mood changed etc . I just wanted second opinion


----------



## Moo123 (Mar 5, 2020)

Theo said:


> I think it is pregnancy, so I wouldn't be worried.


So it’s been 11 days since I first noticed she was pregnant. The last three days she’s eaten but not her usual amount . Just a few nibbles.. she keeps making nests by scratching/digging and throwing everywhere. No hay in her mouth though. And no sign of fur yet.. hoping she’s due soon


----------



## liv_warren3 (Apr 21, 2020)

my rabbits supposed to be pregnant and is moving her stomach weird. what does that mean?


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 22, 2020)

liv_warren3 said:


> my rabbits supposed to be pregnant and is moving her stomach weird. what does that mean?


It probably means she is going into labor. Make sure she has lots of water, hay, and a soft nesting box.


----------



## liv_warren3 (Apr 22, 2020)

still no babies.. she had 2 liters of babies inside her. and should be due sometime this week with her actual litter. the other ones died bc they were early. she has been having stomach movements though which was what i was worried about. i didn’t know if she was stressed in the cage she was in so i moved her to a big dog kennel


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 22, 2020)

Moving her might stress her out more. I would not move here back to the old cage, but move EVERYTHING that was in her original cage, into the new cage. Don't mess with her. Rabbits like to give birth in the dark and quiet. You can drape a blanket over the cage to make it darker.


----------



## liv_warren3 (Apr 22, 2020)

i have her in my room inside right now because i think it would be too cold outside in my hutch for the babies. i will put a blanket over the dog kennel


----------



## liv_warren3 (Apr 22, 2020)

what time of day do they usually have the babies?


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 24, 2020)

liv_warren3 said:


> what time of day do they usually have the babies?


Night time.


----------



## Preitler (Apr 24, 2020)

Does she have a proper nestbox, and lots of hay, heaps of hay?

Apart from those items stop meddling. Really, calm down.
A lot of problems regarding pregnant does I read about here seem to come from nervous people meddling. Rabbits usually are good at that when allowed to listen to their instincts.

You don't have to do anything now if she has a nestbox and hay. She would have been fine outside if it isn't below freezing (even then I keep them outdoors, but I add some heating to the nestbox), but keep her where she is now. Moving her to and fro an changing her setup continously is stressing her big time, it just drones out that little voice in her head, her instincts, trying to tell her what to do next. What she needs now is quite, privacy and food.

When you see that she starts nestbuilding and plucking fur, keep an eye on her, when she goes into labour be around, check every hour once she pulled fur, just peek, but don't do anything as long nothing goes wrong. Those are long nights, set an alarm.

If kits are born outside of the nest, put them in there. If they are cold, warm them up before putting them in there.
If there is no proper nest, make one out of hay and the fur she pulled. If there's no or little fur you an add cotton wool, dryer lint, etc. , the kits should be well covered.
When she's done, clean out or replace wet stuff. Then leave her alone, apart from daily chores and checks for two days. Unlimited food then.

I'm breeding for 8 years now, but I couldn't tell apart what are kit or digestion movements (can't see the video). If that litter does not work out that would be strike three, and out. Most breeders remove does from breeding then, because pretty likely there's something wrong with her that should not be given to offspring.


----------



## liv_warren3 (May 20, 2020)

i put hay in with my rabbit and she pulled out hair and moved the hay out of the nesting box in a corner. i don’t know if she’s gonna have her babies today or if i should move everything back in the nesting box ?


----------



## Preitler (May 20, 2020)

Imho, no. She has chosen that spot. You could put the nesting box where the nest is, put the nest into it if she isn't in labour already or is always around there. In that case, just leave her alone, let her do her thing without disturbing her.

A nest in a corner isn't bad, you can put a 3-4" barrier around it later on, just don't meddle too much with a doe trying to listen to that little voice that are her instincts.


----------

